# Summary of all silver cells



## Refiner232121 (Nov 15, 2009)

I know that there are few good silver cells in this forum.
The thing is they are scattered all over the place
Maybe we can have a link to all of them here.

Here is one that comes to my mind
Junkman Jim 
Silver Cell details
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=2919

There is another one where Chris and Harold explain a cell.
Ill try to find that


----------

